# DIW Slabs



## hobbit-hut (Apr 10, 2014)

Thought I would post here to get comments on these slabs. I'd like to put a value on them but there not burl just all slabs I think I've had about 10 years and have 3 left. Any comments about the quality or anything is welcome. I'm wondering if they might be more useful cut into blanks of one kind or another. What I'm interested in knowing is how would you rate the color of these compared to the more sap wood black line craziness you see in other DIW. I have never seen the kind of live edge that is on the one piece. Does that mean it's found and can only be obtained under the Rio Grand. I've never seen a live tree but the bark seems quite uniform. They might make a cool platter but how would you chuck it ? If it came off it might go thru a wall. The two on the left are 2 inches thick and 17 inches wide, so that is thick enough for a platter.







 







 The last two close ups are the smallest slab 2.24 thick and 12 to 14 inches wide and 42.5 inches long with only one live edge but it has the nices figure IMO but also has some type finish on it. Really not much in the way of cracks and checks.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Sprung (Apr 10, 2014)

Lowell, those are VERY nice slabs! I especially like that one on the right. I don't know much about DIW, but from what little I do know, I'm guessing slabs of that size are uncommon and quite valuable, especially for a wood that is known for cracking and checking.

I won't tell you to cut it up though - DIW, especially DIW that nice, is outta my affordability range. (I'm sure the call guys will be in here momentarily, requesting call blank sizes, lol!)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 10, 2014)

Pen blanks of course  I would think some flat workers might want it? Slabs like that have to be rare

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

Those slabs are huge for dessert iron wood!! Where did you get them so big?


----------



## SENC (Apr 10, 2014)

All wood is more useful cut into blanks! Love that dark one, and all are great. Keep me in mind if you decide to unload the dark one!


----------



## Sprung (Apr 10, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> I would think some flat workers might want it?



Yeah, I gotta admit, a slab or boards of DIW would be pretty sweet to have and do some flatwork out of! Maybe I should go put a "For Sale" sign in the window of one of our cars...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

We don't have a forum for setting value on wood or for pre-selling (intentionally) and this thread doesn't have anything to do about ID'ing the wood or discussing the characteristics of it. There's not place for this type of thread anywhere. I'm not going to delete it but in the future please either list the wood for sale or trade or not. Before we allowed these types of threads - but they inevitably create all sorts of problems. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks Kevin , really what I was after was the characteristics of these pieces in comparison to the quality of the more common high quality that others offer on WB and else where. I didn't do a very good job at stating what I was after. So let me be clear there is no line to be formed on this thread and if you want to delete it that is fine, My mistake.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> Thanks Kevin , really what I was after was the characteristics of these pieces in comparison to the quality of the more common high quality that others offer on WB and else where. I didn't do a very good job at stating what I was after. So let me be clear there is no line to be formed on this thread and if you want to delete it that is fine, My mistake.



No problem Lowell, just define what you're after a little better no need to remove the thread if you are seeking input on the characteristics of the wood as in how it machines dries turns finsihes or how the tree grows buds blooms etc.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 10, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Those slabs are huge for dessert iron wood!! Where did you get them so big?


I got them from you Greg in that last trade we did. You threw them in as peanuts, Don't you remember ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 10, 2014)

Everybody likes the dark one and I'm loving the lighter ones... a lot!


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 10, 2014)

That is some very good stuff Lowell. DIW oxidizes and darkens very quickly if left raw. Even with sealer on it, it darkens pretty quickly. If you you were to give those a light pass through the planner, you will be amazed at how much pretty figure they have. I have seen the dimpled sapwood quite a bit. If it were flatsawn it usually has very nice burl-like figure, at least near the surface. Slabs that size and in good condition like yours are rare and valuable. You could make good money cutting them up into call blanks, BUT with the right marketing, they would be worth more whole. You might have to go outside Woodbarter though to get it/find the right buyer...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 11, 2014)

That dark one is really good looking, it has curl, swirls, just like burl. I like that one.
My point is, is there really Diw burl? Hope i dont stir things up.
I know the answer is, if it grows it can burl or something like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

